# Laptop driving me insane



## conno (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Toshiba satellite pro a120 - user previously had vista on it, and it was re-imaged with XPsp2- everything works fine - however

everytime i start the machine up, finds new harware, everything is unknown. when i go to device manager there is a question mark with 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio) being the culprit. 

I have tried uninstalling all audio devices through add/remove programs and device manager.

I have been to the toshiba website and downloaded the realtek HD audio driver for this model and after its installed and rebooted still comes up with new hardware found. Im guessing there is a missing component somewhere here... any help would be awesome


Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

conno said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Toshiba satellite pro a120 - user previously had vista on it, and it was re-imaged with XPsp2- everything works fine - however
> 
> ...


-- so you mean after installing XP SP2, everything worked fine. with that i assume you installed also all related XP drivers for your machine during that time....so no unknowns in device manager. 

-- problem starts only when you reboot. as per your post 'everything's unknown' ?


----------



## conno (Apr 10, 2008)

should have been more clearer, my bad

There is only 1 unknown- the internal hd audio drivers

sound works tho... 



thnx


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

conno said:


> should have been more clearer, my bad
> 
> There is only 1 unknown- the internal hd audio drivers
> 
> ...


-- ok.. run Everest (d/load it here).

post the Summary here... or check the Summary and see the value under Multimedia -> Audio adapter. I think you can click on that value and select Driver download or Product information.


----------



## conno (Apr 10, 2008)

Heres the summary-

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile , 1666 MHz (8 x 208) 
Motherboard Name TOSHIBA Satellite Pro A120 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM 
System Memory 503 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Unknown (02/14/07) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
Monitor Generic Television 
Monitor Generic Television 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHV2080BH PL (74 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 


Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection (131.170.153.102) 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 
Network Adapter Nortel IPSECSHM Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 

Peripherals: 
Printer CutePDF Writer 
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

conno said:


> Heres the summary-
> 
> Motherboard:
> CPU Type Mobile , 1666 MHz (8 x 208)
> ...


----------



## conno (Apr 10, 2008)

comes up with page not found... 

this is where it takes me-

http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i checked and it looks like you got the right drivers from Toshiba website...

check this Microsoft support kb....

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221

one more thing you can try is uninstall the driver first and reboot. Cancel if windows try to install found hardware. Use Add hardware and point it manually to the driver that you downloaded.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

just some additional information.

in the Realtek zip file you downloaded, there are other folders there that contains kb888111xpsp2.exe (if you are on SP2). After you do Uninstall of current driver, run this file before running Setup.


----------



## conno (Apr 10, 2008)

uninstalled realtek HDaudio, then installed the above file...

It found the unknown file, then when i installed the realtek HDaudio launcher and rebooted... went back to unknown... lol weird will try again and not install the HDaudio crap


----------

